# How hardy are bettas really?



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I've lost three bettas now, all due to different and strange illnesses. I was doing everything in my power to help them when they appeared ill but I feel as if things backfire on me constantly. The levels in my water are all in excellent condition; tanks are fully cycled, heated, filtered, and I use live plants. I can't help but think it's _me_ at this point. I've owned each one for 3-6 months with no problems and then suddenly their health deteriorates and I post here trying to get advice on treatment and upon following that treatment and STILL losing the betta, I just feel like I'm at an absolute loss. Does anyone else have terrible luck with bettas or am I just not meant to be a betta owner?


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello Vaetki. You are definitely not alone, look at all the other people posting in the emergency and illness section. 

I think there is a little bit of both going on for most of us: on one side there is a learning curve to keeping water, as well as learning how to care for a betta, and on the other hand some bettas may come into the store already with genetic weaknesses or their immune system may get weakened by the state they are being kept in at the store.

I'm sorry you are feeling so discouraged right now, maybe it will help you hearing about my difficulties:
In 2011 we started with our first betta, he was with us for 3 yrs AND I got him second hand, so he must have been about 4 yrs old when he died. All the others I had since then only lasted somewhere between 9 months to 2 yrs. 

The first betta was kept in the same tank, with very little changes. With the others I either tried community set ups, or introducing shrimp, and becoming sloppy with water keeping (not checking the parameters, leaving water changes for a few days later than usual, skipping gravel vacs, neglecting filter care).

I don't know what your tank set ups are like, or if it is possible that you are making mistakes. Maybe you want to read again the "Basic Betta Care" sticky? Sometimes we see room for improvement when we reflect on how we have been doing things so far.

Right now, I have a new Betta who is set up in a 10 gallon, all by himself. I had been cosidering getting a Nerite snail for this tank, but now that my other betta is sick (in another tank) I am almost afraid to change anything.

Also, when you do get a betta, try and look for signs of illnesses. Look for the conditions the store keep their bettas in. I know it might be tempting, getting a betta that might need saving, but it looks like you need to have a good experience with your next betta. Look for one that is healthy and energetic. In a way you are saving that one too! You are saving him from getting run down and sick, that's a good thing too, right?


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I think it might have quite a bit to do with the start they get in life, really. Pet store and especially Wal-Mart bettas aren't exactly the cream of the crop to begin with. They go through rough handling, cold ammonia filled cups, crappy food and are exposed to all kinds of parasites and bacteria. 
I've been contemplating getting some live plants and snails or shrimp, but so many nasties can get introduced I think I have decided not to risk it. All but one of the bettas I have now came from quality breeders with reputations to uphold and I feel like I can control their environment much better by not bringing in other live things with questionable backgrounds. My oldest right now is my Fion, at about a year old, he's healthy, vibrant, has never had a blip or bad day. He loves his thicket of silk plants, builds wonderful big bubble nests, eats good every day.and is the picture of health.
I would really recommend you get your next one from a reputable breeder that packs them carefully for shipping and use a quality transhipper if you bring one in from overseas.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I just want to add that if we all work together and stop taking fish out of bad places we could very well end the terrible pet store practices. I know each one needs a home, but by taking one from those places it just creates a demand for more and condemns the next batch and the next and so on in to infinity. By becoming the best breeders we can be and taking the best care we can we can offer the public nice, healthy, well bred, long lived bettas as an alternative to the poor things in petwhatever and whatevermart. We could very well change the wy all bettas are housed and cared for and improve the lives of every Betta.
We dog breeders did it with pet store puppies, you rarely see puppies for sale in pet stores any more. That's because we went on a public education campaign, lobbied politicians for humane laws and offered well bred, healthy puppies to the pet buying public. It can be done!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you guys for the replies! I have noticed I tend to be drawn towards "helpless" looking fish, unfortunately. I found a dumbo breeder in Thailand and I plan on buying one of his boys soon. I just felt so discouraged because of my luck and I would hate to spend $60+ on him only for something bad to happen. :/ It frustrates me how people are like, "my betta is 5 years old!!" only to find out they live in a small vase with no heater or filter. I feel like I constantly go the extra mile to ensure my boys are all healthy and happy and it's extremely disheartening to see them in such poor shape. I've done a lot of research the past year since I got into this hobby and I continue to expand my knowledge on bettas since they really are an amazing animal. I just hope my luck improves in the future. :/


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

vaetki said:


> Thank you guys for the replies! I have noticed I tend to be drawn towards "helpless" looking fish, unfortunately. I found a dumbo breeder in Thailand and I plan on buying one of his boys soon. I just felt so discouraged because of my luck and I would hate to spend $60+ on him only for something bad to happen. :/ It frustrates me how people are like, "my betta is 5 years old!!" only to find out they live in a small vase with no heater or filter. I feel like I constantly go the extra mile to ensure my boys are all healthy and happy and it's extremely disheartening to see them in such poor shape. I've done a lot of research the past year since I got into this hobby and I continue to expand my knowledge on bettas since they really are an amazing animal. I just hope my luck improves in the future. :/


Oh! You need a Witch hug {{{Vaetki}}} I think you will be much better off buying a Betta directly from the breeder, most of them care about the fish in their breeding programs and, as I said before, can't risk getting a bad repl or no one will buy from them.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> Oh! You need a Witch hug {{{Vaetki}}} I think you will be much better off buying a Betta directly from the breeder, most of them care about the fish in their breeding programs and, as I said before, can't risk getting a bad repl or no one will buy from them.


Very true! I bought Castamere from a breeder and he had _so many_ issues with his fins. He was constantly fin biting and developed a fungus literally two hours after I did a water change on his tank. @[email protected] I'm staying farrr away from bettas with long fins now, I hated stressing over that! Only had him for 4 months and he was $90.... ack


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

vaetki said:


> Very true! I bought Castamere from a breeder and he had _so many_ issues with his fins. He was constantly fin biting and developed a fungus literally two hours after I did a water change on his tank. @[email protected] I'm staying farrr away from bettas with long fins now, I hated stressing over that! Only had him for 4 months and he was $90.... ack


Who was the breeder? If we all share information we can force questionable breeders to stop or step up their game.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I seem to be unable to keep Betta splendens alive for any period of time longer than two years. This is regardless of where they come from (pet store, breeder, import), and how they are kept. 

So for me personally, I don't think one can say that purchasing a healthy fish from a reputable source, and providing it with the best care, will automatically result in a long-lived fish. I think genetics play as large role as environmental factors such as water quality, and it seems that the fancier the tail type, the shorter the life expectancy of the fish. Perhaps because there has been a higher level of inbreeding to fix that particular trait. 

I definitely share your frustration. Especially when I am on the disease section of this forum and someone has a sick fish that has somehow managed to survive in atrocious conditions for years. Yes, surviving is not thriving, but it would be nice if my bettas would do at least one of those.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

This train of thought also makes me wonder about the theory of natural immunisation. It sort of goes like this: if you treat them like they're made of glass they l act like they're made of glass. If they're exposed to adverse conditions at a young age and they survive it they'll be more immune to adverse conditions.
In a few individuals this might very well be the case. I also think that a lot of those claims you see about bettas being 4 or 5 years old are probably exaggerated. 
Yeah my mom had one that was over 6 year-old, but that was 40 years ago. He was a.simple.dark red veiltail. I'll bet veil tails are hardier on average than most other tail types as they are more of an aboriginal type. They are an evolved type as opposed to a made type. 
Even though their fins are long, there is not as much surface to tear and rot as any other tail type. Their genetics are surely much more primitive. Mother nature doesn't like extremes.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I definitely share your frustration. Especially when I am on the disease section of this forum and someone has a sick fish that has somehow managed to survive in atrocious conditions for years. Yes, surviving is not thriving, but it would be nice if my bettas would do at least one of those.


Exactly! This is exactly how I feel. 

also.. 



Witchipoo said:


> This train of thought also makes me wonder about the theory of natural immunisation. It sort of goes like this: if you treat them like they're made of glass they l act like they're made of glass.


I agree with this statement as well. I feel like I might obsess a little bit about the slightest difference in appearance or behavior and the worry just eats me alive and I try to do what I can to fix the issue because I don't want my buddy dealing with any problems. For once I wish I could just have a happy, healthy fish @[email protected]


----------

